# What good DH MTB movies are out there?



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

I love watching Seasons and ROAM, but until they come out with a third, im kinda lost in what to watch. What other DH/FR/DJ, etc. full length movies are in exsistence? They don't have to be top quality like The Collective, but just decent movies. 
P.S. Im not looking for links to Torrents, I want to buy the movies to support the MTB film industry.


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

Next time use the search function, this topic has been posted several times.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=473199&highlight=downhill+movies

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=459323&highlight=earthed+5


----------



## Red PeeKay (Oct 3, 2008)

specializedbeta18 said:


> I love watching Seasons and ROAM, but until they come out with a third, im kinda lost in what to watch. What other DH/FR/DJ, etc. full length movies are in exsistence? They don't have to be top quality like The Collective, but just decent movies.
> P.S. Im not looking for links to Torrents, I want to buy the movies to support the MTB film industry.


Third?? Seasons is the third!! Try to get your hands on "The Collective", which was the first release of the collective, before ROAM. I like ROAM the best, however the Collective is also really good. Wasn't as impressed with Seasons.


----------



## theextremist04 (Jul 15, 2008)

I wish they could have done the content from the first two with the film quality from the third. Seasons just looked more polished.


----------



## sb1616ne (Feb 13, 2008)

Check out 3focus, such a sweet film, i feel that it is one of the best mtb films, and the best dh film yet, check it out


----------



## ebarker9 (Jul 10, 2006)

sb1616ne said:


> Check out 3focus, such a sweet film, i feel that it is one of the best mtb films, and the best dh film yet, check it out


Agreed. The "Earthed" series is good as well for pure DH.


----------



## shelbster15 (Nov 5, 2008)

New world Disorder.....Still though Roam is my fav.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

The New World Disorder series is good for a MTV-style quick fix of in your face action (by the best riders on the planet of course). Get number 8 and 9 - the level of riding is insane.
Earthed (I prefer 4 and 5 personally) - great racer stuff.
If you have not seen any of the Kranked series, you're in for a treat....go for numbers 6 and 7, awesome stuff (right up there with the collective in terms of film-making, pretty much).
Anti Gravity 3, just for Barel's section, soooo much style....

At this point if I have to name a favorite right now, it would be Seasons - but Kranked is not that far behind...

I have yet to get Between the Tapes, F1RST (no typo), The Tipping Point for myself....all supposed to be good movies as well.

Enjoy!


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

The Earthed series is great. I just wish the music wasn't so horrible.

I personally think the Collective is not as good as ROAM or Seasons. 

The teasers/trailers for the tipping point look incredible. The soundtrack is pretty key for these films.


----------



## jodeng (Mar 25, 2009)

3focus!!!


----------



## hardrocker77 (Sep 7, 2008)

Latitudes?
Its really good, not as much DH I dont think, its been a while since I watched.
http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=76666&page=LATITUDES MOUNTAIN BIKE DVD


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I collect mountain bike movies. Im not sure how many I have. What type of riding do you like to watch?

If you like FR look into the NSX series. They are all good.
If you like DH get F1RST or Between the Tape or Stars and Bars or Circus.
If you like a mix of everything buy any of the Kranked series or Collective series or Chain Reaction 1 or 2.

Man there are a ton of good ones out there. Pinkbike store has a big list of good movies and good prices.

The Drop In series is good too. I have every season. 
I watch a mountain bike DVD 4-5 times a week in the morning while Im on the trainer.


----------



## xterrain (May 6, 2008)

KRANKED series! Start at the beginning with 1 then progress through the lineup to watch mountain biking evolve over the past 10 years! I watch Kranked religiously before big rides or trips just to get stoked!

New World Disorder is great and all, but compared to Kranked it falls on its face.

The Collective is awesome, as is Chain Reaction. Just go to your local bike shop and buy a handful of 'em. Films are all in the eye of the beholder, so dont take all of our advice, just go get some and watch them...then do what I do; use the fimling styles and try and replicate them by making your own film! It'll take way more time, keeps you in the saddle and not on the couch, and it gives you all sorts of creative ways to ride better and film better.


----------



## ruppguts (Sep 7, 2007)

"Stripped" is a lesser known one that I really like.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

ruppguts said:


> "Stripped" is a lesser known one that I really like.


I like it. I watched it twice today.

Suspect is a good one too.


----------



## jimmydean012 (Mar 31, 2007)

I enjoyed pretty much anything by Clay Porter, Hypnosis specifically.


----------



## thebluesbox (May 18, 2008)

you can find all of these names on youtube, its not the full thing but you get at least 5 to 10 good minutes of watching per clip if you weed through the dumb stuff.
Just type in downhill freeride or downhill mtb or just mountain biking you will get tons of stuff. teasers of coarse but satisfies for the short term.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

kntr said:


> I collect mountain bike movies. Im not sure how many I have. What type of riding do you like to watch?
> 
> If you like FR look into the NSX series. They are all good.
> If you like DH get F1RST or Between the Tape or Stars and Bars or Circus.
> ...


Gosh, I thought I was the worst... Ride to the Hills is my all time favorite old school flick. I got a yellow RM7 and a week later that movie came out. After that, it was on! :thumbsup:

Chain Reaction movies are like no other. East coast hard core! I remember watching #2 (The best) and was like: "Who the f--k rides street on a Lefty?" Sounds like you have more than me though... You win.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Sometimes I go to the Yeti website to watch some race footage. It is not exactly rockn' roll but there's some pretty good DH and 4X sequences in there.


----------



## slcrockymountainrider (Jan 4, 2004)

As far as recent '08 race coverage; I third the motion for *3Focus*. *The Uprising* is also really good with *Victory* coming in a close third.

I don't think 3Focus or the Uprising are available to purchase here in the US yet, but you can buy them online at Chain Reaction Cycles.

Victory is now available in the US from Sportsflicks.


----------

